# problems with the eclips mp3 player



## callyice (May 19, 2011)

i have the eclips mp3 player and when uploaded the music on to it it crashed at one of the songs and i couldnt get it of the eclips screen and its stuck on the color blue normally it changes colors and then loads up my music and every thing but i cant get it to load and ive tried reseting it but it wont work is their any way to fix this problem and get it to play music again im only 13 and im not that tech smart but i have the right windows media player and every thing so i cant see why my pc wont find it after it crashed and i havnt dropped it ether pleas pleas i need some helpray:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try removing the battery for 10 minutes. Then reinstall the battery and see if the player will reset. Aside from that, the player is likely faulty, and there isn't anything you can do to "fix it". If it's still under warranty, have it serviced or replaced.


----------



## tinkerbell1987 (May 22, 2011)

My mp3 is not connecting to my pc and not showing to mp3 player what should i do. I have a Eclipse 4gb 180pl please i need help i miss my music


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

tinkerbell1987 said:


> My mp3 is not connecting to my pc and not showing to mp3 player what should i do. I have a Eclipse 4gb 180pl please i need help i miss my music


For future reference, open your own topic. 

Test on another PC. If it still doesn't work, see reply above.


----------

